# Tyres Pressures



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

What is the downside of over inflated tyres?

I have had my present m/h for just over a year now, and new tyres were put on before I purchased. I have never had reason to check the tyres until today. Trip planned starting tomorrow, and having just checked pressure with hand held digital gauge, I see that the rear four tyres are over inflated according to the hand written note on inside of external locker. Anyone know what the pressure should be for 5 ton tag axle, or is that a multi question?

Jenny


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A hard ride and wear in the middle of the tyre instead of even wear.

Ray.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

I`ll be gentle  

what you`ve had it a year and not checked the pressures 8O 8O .

its not what the van will carry more what are the axel weights in reality- visit the local weigh station and get each axel weight.

Then look on side of tyre for max pressure at given load, ie 80psi @ 2020kg per axel with michelin XP tyres or possibly 65/69 psi on another make. 

so front axel 1500kg rear first 2000kg then next 2000kg so total 5500kg.

These are NOT the figures of your van just an example :lol: 

if the axels are not fully loaded drop the psi by say 5 psi on each tyre


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You are being a silly billy,not checking your tyres,hope you have checked the wheel nuts?.
For your own and families sake,please check these regularly.
First. If you are involved in an accident,one of the first things they check is tyre pressure,if wrong,NO insurance and probably a fine and points. Second. If you inspect your tyres regular,you may find a cut from road debris,a nail/screw whatever about to puncture your tyre at speed,and notice uneven wear if trackings out.
Wheel nuts. Before when wheel nuts were left and right hand thread,the rotation of the wheel appeared to help the nuts stay tight,with todays vehicles,both sides being right hand thread,i have noticed on checks that the nearside is the one most prone to come loose, I hope some engineer will explain this. 
You probably know all this allready, but i would not rest easy if i had not replied. 
Ted


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, Jenny,
I agree with the above posts, keep and eye on your tyre pressures and wheels, thats all thats keeping you in contact with the road.
As you know I also have a EM Integra and when I first got it I e mailed Michelin as I have have Michelin 215 75 R16C tyres. (You may have a different make.
Anyway they e mailed the reply and quoted pressures for the axle loads I had given them after weighing the vehicle.
I think you will find the front axle max load is 2000 KG,s
and 3000 KG,s max on rear axle

They advised for 1750Kgs on the front axle 67 PSI
for 1850KGs on the front axle 70 PSI

For the rear TAG axle 1500KG,s each 65 PSI
(I am no where near 3000KG,s on the rear however)

Please don,t take these comments as gospel, if you have Michelin tyres E mail them with the tyre size and load rating indicated on the side wall (Tyre size displayed as above load rating will probably be 113
Try to get the van weighed at a public weighbridge. Weigh front axle, and rear axle separately and total. Do this with all normal passengers and equipment you carry for going away. PLus at least half tank fuel and perhaps some fresh water. 
E Mail these weights to the tyre manufacturer and they will respond very quickly with advice.
They will also tell you over the phone but I prefer to get it in writing and I carry a copy of the E Mail int he motorhome.
For single rear axle Michelin recently changed their view and always quote 80 PSI for the rear for this size of tyre regardless of load. However their 'rules' for TAG axle are different and they can quote pressures relative to the given axle weight.
The Euramobil does have a generous payload (Somewhere in the region of 1000Kgs I think) So I doubt that I would ever get near the max axle weights or the max overall weight.
Regards, Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

best go to weighbridge and try to do each axle seperately, if not just front and back, then contact tyre manufacturers who will give you the pressure you should be at.
when you phone have the vehicle and tyre details to hand. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------

